# quel lecteur news pour mac os x



## mjo (11 Mai 2005)

Pouvez vous m'indiquer un lecteur de news pour mac os X. si possible en Français.
merci


----------



## kisco (11 Mai 2005)

lecteur de news RSS ?

tu as 
NetNewsWire
NewsFire
Safari 2.0 (sur OS 10.4)
et plein d'autres :

http://www.macupdate.com/search.php?keywords=rss&os=macosx&button.x=0&button.y=0


----------



## zarb (1 Mai 2008)

Safari ne marche pas car OS X ne reconnaît pas les adresses internet commençant par "news"  c'est bien çà le problème
si quelqu'un a une solution, j'aimerais bien avoir un accès aux newsgroups de FREE
merci


----------

